

Scaling Hadoop to 4000 nodes at Yahoo - bootload
http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/hadoop/2008/09/scaling_hadoop_to_4000_nodes_a.html

======
timtrueman
"4 gigabit ethernet uplinks from each rack to the core (unfortunately a
misconfiguration, we usually do 8 uplinks)"

Whoops!

